# Using RUN to find TEMP files



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

Has anyone used the RUN application on the start menu to find TEMP files to delete?

I was wondering if this was safe to do?


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

You can use run to go:

%temp% All of those can be deleted.

Cookies All the cookies can be deleted.

That's all I know...

You can do it all in properties in Internet Explorer.
Or you can just open it, then go into internet options.


Alan


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, you could use Easycleaner..for temp..cookies..unnecessary files..
http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm
Use for Registry and unnecessary files only


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Crap Cleaner.

Also very good.

http://www.ccleaner.com

Alan


----------



## ayush (Mar 27, 2005)

Regvac is best to clean unwanted registry entries. There is provision for novice. There are some other cleaners, but they delete files which are required to run the regular programmes. There fore dont take any chances by experiminting with them unless you are well versed with registry modification.


----------

